# KFEP BABIES ON KAUAI



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

My baby girl Godiva ave birth to 2 doelings
















Our old lady Bella had one buck one doe









And our first time mom poka had twin bucks


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of the 5 new kids. (clap)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on them all!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking kids


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you guys 6 new babies and 2 of um is new moms hope they do good


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you so far they doing good


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:7up: (woo) :kid2: :kid3:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Man there goes my day dream again
68F green grass
my little doelings eating there hula skirts.
and me wearing flip flops short sleeve shirt and a grass hat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats. 


I am concerned about mom poka, the black and white kid looks a bit off.

Is he getting enough milk? How does his belly feel?
Check mama's udder and milk.

Get a temp on the kid.

Is he weak? The back leg is being held strange. 
If so, may need a selenium shot.

His eye looks as if he isn't feeling well along with the stance.


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute, congrats.
> 
> I am concerned about mom poka, the black and white kid looks a bit off.
> 
> ...


He's very active yes poka is feeding him just trying to get her use to it it's the black one I'm worried about kind of a eat and sleep baby not to active he literally just eats and sleep


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Vanilla gave us our first blue eyed baby it's a girl


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww adorable.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.
They do just eat and sleep when first born.


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.
> They do just eat and sleep when first born.


Awesome he's been a little more active today I guess his brother is a little over active and been recently eating off another mom lol


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

mia_kauai said:


> Vanilla gave us our first blue eyed baby it's a girl
> View attachment 145251


So precious!!!!!


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Two of my favorite babies this kidding season more to come


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Those dapple babies really rock!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow you have had some gorgeous babies so far! Congrats on all the babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you we have 7 dappled babies so far


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Beauties!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha, it must have taken a long time to paint that pelt! :hide: 

About Poka's son "Moonlight-And-Shadow", maybe toth boer goats will see a healthy buckling on another photo?

We do appreciate when people look that carefully on photos, don't we!


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

I’ll definitely take a updated picture of him


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Update of the boy he's filling out quite well
























A couple of our other dappled babies


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice! As some of us suspected, it was the picture's fault!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

(Did any more than me first see a PIG on the so-far last picture?)


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

A pig?!? Where


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mia_kauai said:


> A pig?!? Where


Last photo of four in your latest entry! In the second glance, I saw that it was a goat. Here, they have found and saved a rural breed of pigs, that often have exactly those colours, and that ear, the nose on its way to the under ground ... It did take me two glances, and I have shown the picture to other pigs lovers, and they say the same.

See if you get anything on your screen from this link:

linderödsgris bilder


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

We have tons of wild pigs that look like that here in hawaii


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love seeing spots! You've got some gorgeous dappled babies


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you I’m happy we got some this kidding


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

My pain in the butt bottle babies. But still gotta love them. Please just no more orphans. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

